# Good/low-priced source for UHMW?



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm going to be making some jigs soon and would prefer to make my miter rails out of UHMW. Does anyone know of a good source where I can buy it fairly cheaply?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Your local plastics supply house may have offcuts to sell by weight.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I've purchased from Woodcraft before, although peach tree usa is about $10 cheaper for the 4 foot boards.

http://www.ptreeusa.com/uhmwproducts.htm


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow rick thanks for that tip. Never even heard of HDPE. I assumed cutting boards were also UMHW.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Also, a lot of metal supply places will sell plastic drops you can get on the cheap.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I second the cutting board runners idea. However, I have found these will expand around a counter sunk screw head if it is tightened too tight. Also, double sided sticky tape doesn't work well to hold them in place during the assembly phase.


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the input, everyone!

Rick, can you suggest a source for HDPE? Or are you suggesting that I just buy a cutting board at WalMart? (The ones I've seen there are too thin to be useful.) Also, does this stuff machine like UHMW? (I.e. won't melt when you're cutting it?)

Lis- What's a "plastic drop"?


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Buy the larger cutting board that's sold at Sam's Club.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Free Source- Make friends with the chef at a local restaurant. Most city health codes require them to throw away discolored cutting boards. Have her/him throw them your way.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I like McMaster Carr they are good price and work with us 'small users' of material and their delivery is really fast.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#uhmw-polyethylene-stock/=d599mz


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Good old McMaster Carr - I just ordered some 0.0025" shim stock from them. It will be here tomorrow - I guarantee it. Best source that I know of for this thing, that thing, and the other thing even the whatever thing you can think of. And best of all what ever thing you want will be here tomorrow almost always anyways.


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow! McMaster Carr looks like a great resource - thanks a bunch, folks! The local plastics supply is a couple dollars more, but MMC would probably be a little higher once shipping is tacked on. I'll probably buy this locally for now, but I suspect I'll be ordering plenty from MMC in the future.

Rick- I haven't measured, but I assume my miter slots are 3/8" deep. The cutting boards my wife has bought at WM in the past have been no more than 1/4" - probably closer to 1/8.


----------



## 2talltary (Mar 8, 2011)

Try http://www.iplasticsupply.com/ or http://hightechplastics.com/. They have both UHMW and HDPE and more info to help make your decision. I would go with UHMW since it has great wear and durability.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

+1 on the McMaster Carr.

We call it the engineer's bible around here.


----------

